# My Blog



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I did it, I started my blog, it's basically about trying new things and how they turn out. I am looking forward to working on this new adventure.


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks I am kinda excited about this


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Merks, you did a great job! Loved the post and the pictures of the breakfast sandwiches. I am your newest follower and left a comment. I also shared it on my FB page. I will add it to my blogroll.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

katlupe said:


> Merks, you did a great job! Loved the post and the pictures of the breakfast sandwiches. I am your newest follower and left a comment. I also shared it on my FB page. I will add it to my blogroll.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I hit the "follow" button as well. Keep up the quality posts!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Halfway!!! I am having fun with this!!!


----------

